# Utility trailer in MX?



## mxfan (Jun 7, 2014)

Good day to all and this is my first post on EF but I have been learning from reading much info here.

I live in Tijuana for a few years now and haven't taken my utility trailer on any of the precious trips when I obtained a tourist permit for me and a tip for my car. 

My question is about my trailer; do I need a tip for the tlr or any other considerations? I listed the trailer on my MX annual car policy. My plans are for Baja sur and Jalisco with points in between.

TRAILER DESCRIPTION IF NEEDED;
I have a 16 ft enclosed utility trailer, 2 axles, to use as my garage with my tools, winter clothes, semi attached portable generator, roof air, and two side glass windows. I also carry up to 4 motorcycles in it at times. No sink or permanent plumbing. Not an RV.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

The vehicle and trailer is supposed to be on the TIP together...


----------



## mxfan (Jun 7, 2014)

I didn't see a way a amend my post.

I will add to this with the question about taking motorcycles with me in the trailer. One is a dirt bike with title (S. Dakota) only and the others are street plated in S. Dakota. I think I will need TIPs for all. What do you think?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You only get one TIP per person, the owner/importer of record. You could probably bring in the off-road bike, but not the one that would be classified as a separate vehicle. The trailer becomes a part of the towing vehicle and must leave Mexico with the towing vehicle whenever you exit. Neither can be sold in Mexico.


----------

